# Dualscreen

## Linux_Lover

Håller på att försöka att få igång dualscreen i Gentoo (v1.4). I Windows(98) fungerar det men, tyvärr inte i Linux.

Har försökt att göra allt som jag kan komma på.

Grafikkorten är:

GeForce 3 Ti 200

S3 Trio v64+

Felet uppkommer när jag starat x.

Då hänger sig Fluxbox (har även testat med KDE3) innan mina "autostart program" laddats. Det enda som jag kan göra är att flytta muspekaren. Har försökt att tvinga X att stänga av sig (för att kunna kolla loggarna), men CTRL+ALT+"BACKSPACE" fungerar inte.

Inte heller CTRL+ALT+DEL fungerar.

Just nu kör jag med en skärm och allt fungerar perfekt, men när jag ska starta med min "dual-profil" fungerar det ej.

Har testat att bara köra med mitt S3-kort inte heller det hjälpte.

Kör alltså GeForce-kortet som standard.

```
[B]/etc/X11/XF86Config[/B]

Section "Module"

Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

       Load  "xie"

       Load  "pex5"

       Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "GLcore"

   Load  "xtrap"

   Load  "record"

EndSection

Section "Files"

   RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

#   FontPath    "unix/:7100" #xfontselector

##   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/" #

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX/" 

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/TTF/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-fix/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/lfp-var/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/sharefont/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/X_fonts/"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

#   Option    "Xinerama"     "On"

   Option  "SuspendTime"  "0"

   Option  "StandbyTime"  "0"

   Option  "BlankTime"    "0"

   Option  "OffTime"      "0"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Genetic Keyboard"

   Driver      "Keyboard"

   Option       "AutoRepeat"   "500 30"

   Option       "XkbRules"   "xfree86"

   Option       "XkbModel"   "logicordless"

   Option       "XkbLayout"   "se"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier   "Genetic Mouse"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol"       "IMPS/2"

   Option       "Emulate3Buttons"

   Option       "Device"         "/dev/mouse"

   Option      "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "HITACHI"

   HorizSync   30-70

   VertRefresh   50-70

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "PHILIPS"

   HorizSync   30-66

   VertRefresh   50-110

EndSection   

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "GeForce"

   Driver         "nvidia"

##   Driver         "nv"

#   Option "TwinView"   "on"

   Option "NoLogo"      "on"

   BusID         "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier      "Trident"

   Driver         "s3"

   BusID         "PCI:0:8:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen1"

   Device      "GeForce"

   Monitor      "HITACHI"

   DefaultDepth    16

   Subsection   "Display"

      Depth      8

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" 

#      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth      16

      Modes      "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      Modes      "800x600"

#      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth      24

      Modes           "1280x1024" "1280x960" "1280x768" "1280x720" "1152x864" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

#      ViewPort   0 0

   EndSubsection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier   "Screen2"

   Device      "Trident"

   Monitor      "PHILIPS"

   DefaultDepth 16

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth      4

      Modes      "800x600 640x480"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth       8

      Modes       "800x600 640x480"

#      ViewPort    0 0

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 15

      Modes      "800x600 640x480"

   EndSubSection

   Subsection "Display"

      Depth 16

      Modes           "640x480"

#               ViewPort        0 0

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier        "Dual"

        Option          "Xinerama" "on"

#        Screen      1   "Screen1" 0 0

   Screen      "Screen1"

#        Screen      2   "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

   Screen      "Screen2" RightOf "Screen1"

        InputDevice     "Genetic Mouse"         "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Genetic Keyboard"      "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier   "Singel"

   Screen      "Screen1"

   InputDevice   "Genetic Mouse"      "CorePointer"

   InputDevice   "Genetic Keyboard"   "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection
```

----------

## nempo

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Xinerama-HOWTO.html

ett bra ställe att börja på.

Funkar båda gfx-korten att köra separata ?

----------

## pan

Jag vet inte om du vill köra xinerama eller inte, men här är relevanta delar ur min XF86config (jag kör inte xinerama, tycker det är lite avgt när skärmarna inte har samma upplösning), med ett geforce och ett gammalt nvidia kort:

Tipset att testa korten var för sig är bra. Kolla också om det står  nåt som verkar vara relevant i XFree86.0.log.

```

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

   Screen      0  "Screen0" LeftOf "Screen1"

   Screen       1  "Screen1" RightOf "Screen0"

   InputDevice    "IR Mouse" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Natural Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" # 21''

   Identifier   "Monitor0"

   VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

   ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Monitor" #14'' tft

   Identifier   "Monitor1"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 48.5

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 70.0

   ModeLine     "1024x768@60Hz(VESA)" 65.0 1024 1048 1184 1344 768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"   Identifier  "Card0"

   Driver      "nvidia"

   VendorName  "NVidia"

   BoardName   "GeForce2 Ultra"

   BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Device"

   Identifier  "Card1"

   Driver      "nv"

   BusID       "PCI:2:9:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen0"

   Device     "Card0"

   Monitor    "Monitor0"

   DefaultDepth     24

   DefaultFbBPP     32

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     1

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     4

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     15

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     16

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1600x1200"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen1"

   Device     "Card1"

   Monitor    "Monitor1"

   DefaultDepth   24

   DefaultFbBPP   32

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   8

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Depth   24

   EndSubSection

EndSection
```

[/code]

----------

## Linux_Lover

Jag har funnit felet, men ej någon lösning.

Felet är att samma irq används för båda grafikkortet.

```
[B](/var/log/XFree86.0.log)[/B] 

XFree86 Version 4.2.0 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 18 January 2002

   If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

   newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

   reporting problems.  (See [url]http://www.XFree86.Org/[/url])

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-xfs-r1 i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.8.log", Time: Sun Oct 20 18:22:39 2002

(++) Using config file: "/root/XF86Config.new"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen1" (1)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(II) Open APM successful

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 8086,1229 card 8086,000b rev 08 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 5333,8811 card 0000,0000 rev 54 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 13f6,0111 card 13f6,0111 rev 10 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0c:0: chip 105a,0d30 card 105a,4d33 rev 02 class 01,04,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3074 card 1106,3074 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:2: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:3: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:4: chip 1106,3038 card 0925,1234 rev 18 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0201 card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[.B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[.B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[.B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xd5a00000 - 0xd7afffff (0x2100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0xc5700000 - 0xd58fffff (0x10200000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI: (0:8:0) S3 Trio32/64 rev 84, Mem @ 0xd8000000/26, BIOS @ 0xdffb0000/16

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce3 Ti 200 rev 163, Mem @ 0xd6000000/24, 0xc8000000/27, 0xd5880000/19, BIOS @ 0xd7af0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [9] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) Inactive PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "xie"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a

(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XIE

(II) LoadModule: "pex5"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a

(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.13.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.1

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nvidia"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o

(II) Module nvidia: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

   compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.3123

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

(II) LoadModule: "s3"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/s3_drv.o

(II) Module s3: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.3.5

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NVIDIA XFree86 Driver  1.0-3123  Tue Aug 27 16:00:08 PDT 2002

(II) NVIDIA: NVIDIA driver for: RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

   RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

   GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

   Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU, GeForce2 GTS,

   GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

   GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, Quadro4 500/550 XGL,

   Quadro4 200/400 NVS, NV18, NV18 , NV18  , NV18, NV18GL, NV18GL ,

   NV18GL  , 0x01F0, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

   Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

   Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL, NV28, NV28 ,

   NV28GL, NV28GL , GeForce2 Go, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

   GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

   GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL

(II) S3: driver (version 0.3.5 for S3 chipset: 964-0, 964-1, 968,

   Trio32/64, Aurora64V+

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce3 Ti 200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

(--) Chipset Trio32/64 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

   [0] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [15] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [16] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [17] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [18] 1   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

   [19] 1   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [20] 1   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

   [21] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [23] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [24] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [25] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [34] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [35] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

   [36] 1   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

   [37] 1   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Setting vga for screen 1.

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(==) NVIDIA(0): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) NVIDIA(0): Default visual is PseudoColor

(==) NVIDIA(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(--) NVIDIA(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xC8000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): MMIO registers at 0xD6000000

(--) NVIDIA(0): VideoRAM: 131072 kBytes

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at  8 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 16 bpp: 350 MHz

(--) NVIDIA(0): Display 0: maximum pixel clock at 32 bpp: 350 MHz

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Failure reading EDID parameters for display device 0.

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00kHz

(WW) NVIDIA(0): Monitor0: using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00Hz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x175" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "360x200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "320x240" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "400x300" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "576x432" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "416x312" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Not using default mode "800x512" (hsync out of range)

(**) NVIDIA(0): Validated modes for Display Device 0:

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(**) NVIDIA(0):      Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NVIDIA(0): Virtual screen size determined to be 640 x 480

(==) NVIDIA(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 0.1.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) s3(1): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(==) s3(1): Depth 8, (==) framebuffer bpp 8

(==) s3(1): Default visual is PseudoColor

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Truncating PCI BIOS Length to 32768

(II) Loading sub module "vbe"

(II) LoadModule: "vbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvbe.a

(II) Module vbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) s3(1): VESA BIOS detected

(II) s3(1): VESA VBE Version 1.2

(II) s3(1): VESA VBE Total Mem: 1024 kB

(II) s3(1): VESA VBE OEM: S3 Incorporated. Trio64V+

(==) s3(1): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(**) s3(1): Chipset: "Trio32/64"

(--) s3(1): Framebuffer @ 0xd8000000

(--) s3(1): videoRam = 1024 Kb

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(--) s3(1): MCLK 50.114 Mhz

(--) s3(1): RefClock: 16000

(--) s3(1): Max pixel clock at this depth is 135 Mhz

(WW) s3(1): Monitor1: Using default hsync range of 28.00-33.00kHz

(WW) s3(1): Monitor1: using default vrefresh range of 43.00-72.00Hz

(II) s3(1): Clock range:  16.00 to 135.00 MHz

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x350" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x175" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "720x400" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "360x200" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "320x240" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "400x300" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1152x864" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "576x432" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1280x960" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x480" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "640x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x600" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "896x672" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "928x696" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "960x720" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "832x624" (hsync out of range)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "416x312" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "700x525" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "1600x1024" (insufficient memory for mode)

(II) s3(1): Not using default mode "800x512" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(--) s3(1): Virtual size is 640x480 (pitch 640)

(**) s3(1): Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) s3(1): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(==) s3(1): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) do I need RAC?  Yes, I do.

(II) LoadModule: "rac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/librac.a

(II) Module rac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.2.0, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

   [0] 1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MS[B]

   [1] 0   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B]

   [2] 0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

   [3] 0   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [6] -1   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [9] -1   0xdffe0000 - 0xdfffffff (0x20000) MX[B]

   [10] -1   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

   [11] -1   0xdffcf000 - 0xdffcffff (0x1000) MX[B]

   [12] -1   0xe0000000 - 0xe3ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

   [13] -1   0xd7af0000 - 0xd7afffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0xd5880000 - 0xd58fffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

   [15] -1   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [16] -1   0xd6000000 - 0xd6ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

   [17] -1   0xdffb0000 - 0xdffbffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [18] -1   0xd8000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

   [19] 0   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [20] 0   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [21] 0   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [22] 1   0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

   [23] 1   0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [24] 1   0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

   [25] -1   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [26] -1   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [27] -1   0x0000bc00 - 0x0000bc1f (0x20) IX[B]

   [28] -1   0x0000b800 - 0x0000b81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [29] -1   0x0000b400 - 0x0000b41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [30] -1   0x0000ff00 - 0x0000ff0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [31] -1   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c83f (0x40) IX[B]

   [32] -1   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000cc03 (0x4) IX[B]

   [33] -1   0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

   [34] -1   0x0000d400 - 0x0000d403 (0x4) IX[B]

   [35] -1   0x0000d800 - 0x0000d807 (0x8) IX[B]

   [36] -1   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [37] -1   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c43f (0x40) IX[B]

   [38] 0   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [39] 0   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

   [40] 1   0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

   [41] 1   0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NVIDIA(0): AGP 4X successfully initialized

(II) NVIDIA(0): Setting mode "640x480"

(II) NVIDIA(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   Solid filled trapezoids

   8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

   8x8 mono pattern filled trapezoids

   Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

   Solid Lines

   Scanline Image Writes

   Offscreen Pixmaps

   Driver provided FillSolidRects replacement

   Driver provided FillSolidSpans replacement

   Driver provided FillMono8x8PatternRects replacement

   Driver provided WritePixmap replacement

   Driver provided ReadPixmap replacement

   Setting up tile and stipple cache:

      17 128x128 slots

      4 256x256 slots

(==) NVIDIA(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NVIDIA(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) Loading extension NV-GLX

(II) Loading extension NV-CONTROL

(==) s3(1): Write-combining range (0xd8000000,0x100000)

(==) s3(1): Backing store disabled

(II) s3(1): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

   Screen to screen bit blits

   Solid filled rectangles

   8x8 color pattern filled rectangles

   Solid Lines

(II) s3(1): Acceleration enabled

(II) s3(1): Using PIO

(II) s3(1): Using SW cursor

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

Symbol __glXActiveScreens from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!

(II) Entity 0 shares no resources

(II) Entity 1 shares no resources

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) [GLX]: Calling GlxExtensionInit

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(==) Mouse0: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

[I](II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 0 shares mem & io resources

(II) Screen 1 shares mem & io resources[/I]

```

Någon som vet hur jag ska göra för att byta irq?

----------

## spiff

Det är möjligt att du kan tvinga irq genom att stänga av PnP OS i BIOS (bör vara avstängd i linux) och sedan "tvinga" en IRQ tilldelning..

borde ligga under PIC/ISA settings

Tänk bara på att windows, och ev linux kan bli lite kinkiga om de inte får styra och ställa som de vill.

----------

